# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for September 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Fart in a large group of DCs and claim responsibility for it, "IT WAS MEEEEE!!" _(AnotherDreamer)_
*Basic Task ii* - Drive a mystery tour bus and describe to the passengers what you can see outside. Advanced if you explore a magical land or drive a flying bus. _(~Dreamer~)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Make a drawing of something, then make it pop out of the paper and become alive. _(MrPriority)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Transform into your Chinese zodiac animal. _(~Dreamer~)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Transform yourself into a planet. _(Verre)_

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hm had no time to vote this month. 

Interesting tasks nevertheless. but on the first look they seem more difficult than before. atleast the advanced and the bonus for me. but a little challange wont hurt for sure  :smiley: 
Lets see and maby i get some nice ideas how to approach the tasks by you guys  :wink2: 

Have Fun^^

----------


## Patience108

Great!  ::alien:: Very wacky tasks  ::chuckle::  Turn into a ....sounds exellent .... one is a must  ::laughhard::

----------


## imazu

Going directly for the fart.. lmao

----------


## KestrelKat

Yassss the planet one made it this time (and I forgot to even vote this month)
And the fart one.  Yes hahaha.  I can't wait to give these a try.  I really hope my first month teaching isn't so stressful I go through a dry spell T__T

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Going directly for the fart.. lmao



I bet either woblybil or FM will lucid poop their pants on this one  ::chuckle::

----------


## PercyLucid

Alright, I have completed the BONUS task, the animate object and the fart, and one from last month, which being the 30th is still valid (for the tournament hehe)

However, I completed all ToTY, so... I do not see the ToTY permission group there, could you add me? Also, could you make those rainbow wings that Dreamer had to be the wings for ToTY? Will be kind of poor to have nothing under my name lol.

Dream for ToTMs:

4 ToTM Completed! - Exploring the awesomeness of the sub-atomic world and turning into a planet. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

> Yassss the planet one made it this time (and I forgot to even vote this month)
> And the fart one.  Yes hahaha.  I can't wait to give these a try.  I really hope my first month teaching isn't so stressful I go through a dry spell T__T



You SHOULD vote. The planet one barely made it. It was tied with other one, so I casted the tie-breaker vote and choose the planet hehe. Next time MAKE sure you vote, as you would have made the difference and make it win (I do not vote unless there is tie)

----------


## FryingMan

This month's cheer:

Fart Bus Draw!
Fart Bus Draw!
Zodiac 'n Planet!

Rhythm:
dut dut duhhhh
dut dut duhhhh
duh duh duh duh duh duh

syllables:

1 2 333
1 2 333
1 2 3 4 5 6

----------


## KestrelKat

Percy, I'll make sure I vote this month assuming I get the wings  :smiley:   I've just been busy and kept forgetting to actually cast the votes DX

FryingMan omg that chant... bahahah!

----------


## Patience108

Ha ha  ::chuckle::  love this months cheer Frying Man  ::D:   its a must!

----------


## Intet

I just completed advanced task 2:

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was in a classroom with my former music history professor and a class of other students. Each of us had a Pokemon, and we were going around the room trying to come up with nicknames for them. Most people had no trouble coming up with names, but for my Pokemon, an Electrode, all I could come up with was "Poopmonkey," which I didn't want to suggest. The music history professor suggested "Dog." I realized I was dreaming and said to someone in the class, "Did you know this is a dream?" She didn't say anything. I asked the professor the same thing, and he said "I don't know." I remembered that I was going to try transforming into a dog, my Chinese zodiac animal, so I turned into a dog that looked like one particular dog I know. Morphing into a dog made me start waking up, but before I woke up completely I saw myself as a dog in third person with my Electrode next to me.

----------


## Aristaeus

[Shrugs] I guess I'll be doing all the tasks--sans the first one--since they'll be good practise for dream control and shape shifting.

----------


## woblybil

> I bet either woblybil or FM will lucid poop their pants on this one



We are becoming famous  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Alright, I have completed the BONUS task, the animate object and the fart, and one from last month, which being the 30th is still valid (for the tournament hehe)
> 
> However, I completed all ToTY, so... I do not see the ToTY permission group there, could you add me? Also, could you make those rainbow wings that Dreamer had to be the wings for ToTY? Will be kind of poor to have nothing under my name lol.



Congrats Percy!!! I'll add you right now, don't know why the perm group isn't visible, I'll check it. I'll see if I can add the rainbow wings as well.

edit: You know, it was originally the idea to make the bonus wings into the rainbow wings, then you, Percy, had something saved somewhere for the TOTY wings. Would you rather that, or something else for the bonus wings and rainbow for the TOTY wings? (per this post: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2157923)

Just let me know what y'all prefer.

----------


## FryingMan

Well in an attempt to muster up some amount of respectablity for my poor comp showing this time, I managed a short, weak, unstable LD before my final waking, where I attempted the fart.  I had grabbed a DC and was starting to transform it into a girl of my desire but stopped and thought of TOTM.  I think I remembered "fart bus" from the cheer/chant, fart is quickest.  I was already in a crowd.   So I stuck out my butt and sort of "pushed" but nothing happened (no sound no sensation).   I jumped up and down and said "It was me!   it was me!"   Then I grabbed the DC and proceeded to molest it but woke up.    I think I'll claim a fail despite my desperate desire for points and my first chained wings.   Still another night or two to try again.





> We are becoming famous



Haha I don't know what dreaming of girls has to do with scatological phenomena, but yes, I suppose we are  :smiley: .

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, for the sake of the tournament, did another one:

The zodiak one.

Tournament´s Final Night #14: Good final extra scoring. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Let´s see if I do the bus one and I would have done all of the tasks lol.

----------


## Chewnie91

So I did the fart challenge simply because I could not resist. The dream took place in a mall of all places, though not just any mall, it was a snobby mall. It had all of the top designer stores that 90% of people never enter in their entire life, complete with all of the richies walking around like they owned the place. I decided to head for the food court, where the highest concentration of people usually reside. Needless to say, it was quite a crowd, and I worked my way right into the heart of it. 

Once in position, I loosed my fart (it actually wasn't as epic as I had planned for it to be, but it sufficed). Due to the level of sound that accompanied the flatulence, everyone around me noticed immediately. I already had a few head turns by the time I called out "It was me!", one of which came from the snobby lady in front of me that tossed the dirtiest look I've ever seen a DC cast. Most people around me just took a few steps back, a few even went as far as to enter a different line! One kid busted out laughing behind me with his dad, whom didn't seem too pleased. It was pretty entertaining to experience  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Completed the Bonus Task!


*Spoiler* for _Turn Into a Planet_: 



I flew for a while, trying to get far enough from Earth to make my own planet out of myself.

When I felt like I was far enough away, I stopped, closed my eyes and just sort of let myself grow. I grew taller, wider, rounder. It was such an awesome experience; I was just a simple round hunk of rock, so I sped up time (lol I forgot this was my third task, too, WOOT!) to let myself grow fully and get some lifeforms on me. I could literally feel mountains, oceans and forest growing on various parts of my body. I could feel living things start to evolve, and then people building huts and villages, migrating, and building their societies. It was like I WAS physics, geology, history... I could feel all the forces of gravity pulling things to my center, I could feel the pull of the sun and I could see the path of my orbit.

I wanted to know what kind of life existed on myself, so I focused my consciousness on a point at my edge, extended out just a touch more and detached myself from myself. I was in a hilly place, with lots of grass. But where I detached was a crunchy gravel path. I realized I was in a sort of graveyard, and suddenly I felt Zukin's presence somewhere behind me. Like, not just Zukin's DC. This was HER presence. I looked around for her; I saw a few other people but I didn't see her, and yet I could still feel her and she was moving around. I kept searching for her but woke up...


Le Full Dream

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck!!!

----------


## woblybil

> I bet either woblybil or FM will lucid poop their pants on this one



        You win Ohelia 

8/31                      Fart Failure         
9:00am  About as soon as I rolled over and went back to sleep I found a pretty nice blonde girl asleep beside me that I didn't know...I reached for her and thought to look at my hands, I didn't know them either and said lucid task's here we go, The easiest to remember  was the fart task and a plan formed, Maybe since she's sleeping I can get away with just one little fart but I had to push it out, Instead of a fart a chunk flew out and I started feeling around for it before the girl woke up and found it.. I rolled the poor girl around looking for it and she was whining but I found nothing until finally she said "Who are you?" Then the dream scene changed to peeing on a board washing wood chips off of it and finally I found myself waking up.
Good try but no fart   ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> I found a pretty nice blonde girl asleep beside me



FM be like: TOTM?   What's TOTM?

----------


## anderj101

Nice ones! I'm going to try and fart in the bus.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Congrats Percy!!! I'll add you right now, don't know why the perm group isn't visible, I'll check it. I'll see if I can add the rainbow wings as well.
> 
> edit: You know, it was originally the idea to make the bonus wings into the rainbow wings, then you, Percy, had something saved somewhere for the TOTY wings. Would you rather that, or something else for the bonus wings and rainbow for the TOTY wings? (per this post: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2157923)
> 
> Just let me know what y'all prefer.



I cannot file the PSD file for the rainbow wings. I think maybe one pair por bonus, two for ToTY?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> You know, it was originally the idea to make the bonus wings into the rainbow wings, then you, Percy, had something saved somewhere for the TOTY wings. Would you rather that, or something else for the bonus wings and rainbow for the TOTY wings? (per this post: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2157923)
> 
> Just let me know what y'all prefer.



I can recolour another set if you guys want something unique for TotY. If so, let me know what colour(s) and I'll see what I can do.  :smiley: 
I like rainbow wings for bonus task personally, because we'd get to see them around more often than TotY wings.

----------


## anderj101

Oops, thread was accidentally closed somehow. ...re-opened.  :smiley:

----------


## Samael

I'm definitely going for the living drawing one... it counts if it's a painting, right?  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Oops, thread was accidentally closed somehow. ...re-opened.



Oh Jesus I didn't do it on my phone accidentally earlier did I?

edit: no nvm I know who done it  :tongue2: 





> I can recolour another set if you guys want something unique for TotY. If so, let me know what colour(s) and I'll see what I can do. 
> I like rainbow wings for bonus task personally, because we'd get to see them around more often than TotY wings.



I agree with rainbow for Bonus.

For TOTY, I dunno.. is it possible to make it sparkle?  :tongue2:

----------


## Aristaeus

> Advanced Task i - Make a drawing of something, then make it pop out of the paper and become alive. (MrPriority)



Looking back, this one reminded me of Kirby 64. I used to be obsessed with that game.

----------


## FryingMan

Turns out I'm a dragon!   Lake Town, watch out!

Oh, and what's supposed to be "mysterious" about the bus tour?   The bus is weird?   Nobody knows what the tour is about?   If "mystery" is lacking does it still count?

----------


## Verre

> I bet either woblybil or FM will lucid poop their pants on this one







> You win Ohelia 
> 
> 8/31                      Fart Failure         
> 9:00am  About as soon as I rolled over and went back to sleep I found a pretty nice blonde girl asleep beside me that I didn't know...I reached for her and thought to look at my hands, I didn't know them either and said lucid task's here we go, The easiest to remember  was the fart task and a plan formed, Maybe since she's sleeping I can get away with just one little fart but I had to push it out, Instead of a fart a chunk flew out and I started feeling around for it before the girl woke up and found it.. I rolled the poor girl around looking for it and she was whining but I found nothing until finally she said "Who are you?" Then the dream scene changed to peeing on a board washing wood chips off of it and finally I found myself waking up.
> Good try but no fart



lololololol... best schema infection ever!   :Big laugh:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

so sorreh..

----------


## Higat

Did the Basic Task l Last night  :smiley: 




> There on top of this building is a totally different scenery. It looks like a very clean city; all the walls are white, every facade of every building is homogenous. I rub my hands together, the other rescapees scatter in all directions. I remember my goals. First I want a task of the month. I kind of want to try the drawing one but I feel like it will take too much time, and I've much more demanding stuff to do. A large group of DCs split around me. I remember the farting task. I force a fart out.
> "Euhm.. It-it was meee !"
> No one cares, they just keep walking.
> "Hey that was me," I repeat. Still no reactions 
> Well, I won't linger on that.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol Higat, way to keep those wings in the nick of time!

Dewinging tonight  ::mrgreen:: 





> Turns out I'm a dragon!   Lake Town, watch out!
> 
> Oh, and what's supposed to be "mysterious" about the bus tour?   The bus is weird?   Nobody knows what the tour is about?   If "mystery" is lacking does it still count?



That's a good question. When I first read the task I was thinking of specifically the Scooby Doo mystery van. Could you elaborate on that Percy, P-pl0x

----------


## FryingMan

> so sorreh..



No you're not!   :tongue2: 

At least I didn't blow out a chunk.   I almost claimed it was a SBD but just didn't feel like it really happened.

----------


## bemistaken

Wow...I'm scared but I have to face my fears at some point.  Going for the fart!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Chewnie91

I was attempting the bonus task for the month of September last night, although failed, I will post it anyway. 

So the dream started with me at the top of a skyscraper. I figured my best chance of becoming a planet would be in space, and so I did a quick scene change, to then find myself in the midst of pitch blackness, with specs of light in the distance. There was some nearby asteroids, smaller ones, clustered to my right and so I headed for the patch. Based on the space documentaries I've watched (thank you History and Discovery channel), I had a general idea of what would happen.

I started by "getting rid" of my dream body and becoming just a cloud (at least that's how I describe it). After that, I focused on drawing the asteroid cluster toward me into a tight, rotating sphere. Another cluster of nearby asteroids and gaseous clouds had appeared from seemingly no where, and so I drew them into my gravity field (which seemed to be expanding). I was becoming more dense and spherical when a strange, warm sensation washed over my dream body, maybe the planet core? 

I had begun gaining considerable size when control started fading. The sphere of molten rock I had worked so hard on became lined with fissures and I felt the dream quickly fading. I attempted to stabilize it, or at least chain it into another one, but I woke up.

----------


## KestrelKat

Chewnie, I like your method of becoming a planet!  I hadn't even though of doing it how they're actually made, haha!  You'll get it next time!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I think that rainbow wings for the bonus task is awesome. I would love if Dreamer made new, unique wings for TotY!  ::happy::

----------


## Lang

Yeah, I had a flying dream last night with my new sparkle wings!  :tongue2:

----------


## SuckerPunch

Advanced task ii *FAIL*

I tried to turn into a rat which is my symbol. I shrunk down and saw whiskers sticking out of my face but woke up b4 I could do anything or confirm I had made the transition.

It made me realize this could be hard to do. If I'm seeing the dream in 3rd person it's not really technically me that changes but in 1st person I can't tell if I actually made the change all the way or not.

Anyone have a suggestion on what angle I should be using to view this dream?

----------


## Intet

> Advanced task ii *FAIL*
> 
> I tried to turn into a rat which is my symbol. I shrunk down and saw whiskers sticking out of my face but woke up b4 I could do anything or confirm I had made the transition.
> 
> It made me realize this could be hard to do. If I'm seeing the dream in 3rd person it's not really technically me that changes but in 1st person I can't tell if I actually made the change all the way or not.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on what angle I should be using to view this dream?



What I did was to make the change in 1st person, then switch to a 3rd-person perspective.

----------


## woblybil

> Advanced task ii *FAIL*
> 
> I tried to turn into a rat which is my symbol. I shrunk down and saw whiskers sticking out of my face but woke up b4 I could do anything or confirm I had made the transition.
> 
> It made me realize this could be hard to do. If I'm seeing the dream in 3rd person it's not really technically me that changes but in 1st person I can't tell if I actually made the change all the way or not.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on what angle I should be using to view this dream?



That third person thing leaves a big gray area don't it..
I managed to clone myself in third person perspective by seeing myself with a girl first, Then looking down to see the rest of my third self appear..I pushed him away and pissed on his feet without getting any on me (How is that possible?) As a task I accepted it as a success.
Makes you wonder don't it  ::yddd::

----------


## Sensei

Man, I might have to play some goat simulator so I can transform into one in dreams. I really like the tour bus idea! That is awesome. Might try these.

----------


## SuckerPunch

> What I did was to make the change in 1st person, then switch to a 3rd-person perspective.



I think that might be the only way to do it...That's going to be rough. I'm really good at making stuff appear and changing my environment but I'm terrible with changing angles/perspectives

----------


## FryingMan

August Basic (I) continues to taunt me, and probably will for some time:





> 9. outdoor jazz piece, bass solo
> Outdoors, busy urban location like a downtown store area with lots of people walking around. There is a band setting up to play a piece. I stop and stand nearby to watch. I know that the piece they're playing is a (electric) bass solo piece. The bass player is in front of me across a small space, and the keyboard player is to his left. I can see and read the bass player's sheet music. There is an intro line where he only has one note (quarter note on the first beat?) per measure. Then the solo begins on the second line, lots of triplets of fairly high notes. I see the clef marking is a bass clef symbol and I think this is appropriate because he's the bass player. 
> 
> The piece begins. I also see his first note is a middle "G" and I hear this note in my head clearly. The note he plays matches this tone. I'm nodding my head to the beat as the musicians play. The bass player glances my way and sees me reading along his music. The keyboard player also glances my way and sees me really into the piece. I think they acknowledge me as a musician, and they may even ask me to come play in their band.
> 
> The bass player is actually playing his notes on a keyboard and I think this is a bit odd.

----------


## BlairBros

Ooooooh these tasks all sound good, I really want to transform into a tiger  :smiley: .
Ps. I only just realized you could swag up your profile picture and name and stuff  ::shock::  , time to swag up  :Shades wink: .

----------


## woblybil

Mystery Bus ?...Whats the mystery?
I took ride on a mystery train ride once upon a time (back in the day) An excursion train down thru the woods and hills,, When dinner was served (Not bad either) suddenly it was announced that there had been a murder on the train and it was up to the passengers to solve the mystery (with the help of some actors)

Is a "Mystery Bus" the same thing?  ::yddd::

----------


## flippish2014

I am going to try the Basic Task II.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Oh, and what's supposed to be "mysterious" about the bus tour?   The bus is weird?   Nobody knows what the tour is about?   If "mystery" is lacking does it still count?







> Mystery Bus ?...Whats the mystery?
> I took ride on a mystery train ride once upon a time (back in the day) An excursion train down thru the woods and hills,, When dinner was served (Not bad either) suddenly it was announced that there had been a murder on the train and it was up to the passengers to solve the mystery (with the help of some actors)
> 
> Is a "Mystery Bus" the same thing?



By "mystery", I just meant whatever location the dreamworld conjures up.
I personally want to get in the bus and see where it takes me, without having a set destination in mind. You can interpret it however you like though.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> By "mystery", I just meant whatever location the dreamworld conjures up.
> I personally want to get in the bus and see where it takes me, without having a set destination in mind. You can interpret it however you like though.



That was how I took it. For FM and wobbly bill I am guessing it is gonna be a party bus.  :tongue2:

----------


## Verre

It looks like my wings from last month somehow escaped being shorn! Since I'm here today to report a failure, I need to be de-winged.  :Crying: 

Last night I had an unintentional but really long LD in which I tried _three times_ to completed this month's Advanced Task i, entirely without success. That's what I get for switching my focus in the last few months from dreaming to physical activity... but I needed to get back into shape!  

Full dream here: Drawing a Sword/Ozymandias (DILD)

I didn't even realize until I wrote up the account and titled it that "drawing a sword" is actually a pun!! So it should have been successful! Alas...  ::morecrying:: 

Here are the highlights related to my dismal failure at completing the TOTM: 
*Spoiler* for _(Not!) Drawing a Sword_: 



I had originally planned to draw a dinosaur and bring it to life for the TOTM, but now I decided to start with something easier. I had been at my HEMA class yesterday, so I decided to draw a sword, then manifest it and do some practice. My initial strategy was to simply draw the sword in my left palm, so that I could manifest it directly in my hand (I am right-handed, so I was using my right hand to draw with). However, the lines changed as soon as I had set them down, turning into a cartoon-like character. I figured fine, I can work with that, it doesn't matter what I manifest... but my intention to transform the drawing into a real being fizzled. Nothing happened except that the drawing changed into a different character, and then faded.

Changing strategy, as I found myself walking next to a building I drew a sword right on the wall. It was a poor drawing, chunky and ill-proportioned, but I figured I could fix it in post-production. I put my hand over where the hilt was drawn, intending to grab the sword as it manifested. Nothing happened. I wondered if it would help to reach into the wall, in case the sword was inside it. I pressed my right hand against the wall, which consisted of a reddish, textured stucco. It resisted at first, but I kept pressing, and eventually it yielded like a crumbly semi-moist clay, and my hand went right through. I closed my hand over an object and pulled it out. Unfortunately it was not the sword I was trying to create, but a comic book.

It occurred to me that I was always trying to make the dream state conform to my will, and I should pay more attention to the things that it offered me unexpectedly, so I took a moment to flip through the comic book as I walked on past the building. The hero of the comic was a young boy, but nothing caught my interest, so I tossed it on the ground. Lucidity got a little weak, and I found myself grilling a piece of chicken for my husband's dinner. The image of the piece of meat on the grill was, in retrospect, an obvious bit of day residue from a Facebook post I had seen last night.

While getting the dinner ready I found myself indoors, where I made a third try at drawing the sword, inscribing an outline on the wall again. Since there was a DC in the room with me, I thought I would be clever and asked him to grab the sword off the wall and give it to me. I figured it would still count for the TOTM as long as the drawing transformed into a three-dimensional object by any means. But he couldn't do it either!

Later I got fed up and just manifested a sword directly into my hand so that I could actually get some practice in. For some reason I found it easy to create a sword in my hand out of nothing, even though I had been unable to do it from the drawings! I went through a few rounds of the "flow" movements I had learned in my HEMA class, but found myself wondering why I was wasting precious dream time practicing something that I could work on just as well in waking life, so I flew off to further explore the dream.

----------


## SuckerPunch

::blue::  I too missed the de-winging. I had plenty of time to save em but.......I suck.  ::morecrying::

----------


## woblybil

I also have un-clipped wings, I will hate to see them go  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah yeah, you'll get clipped. Sorry I've been so lazy. Hurry up and lucid the crap out of these tasks before I finally get her done.

----------


## FryingMan

> August Basic (I) continues to taunt me, and probably will for some time:



OMG WHAT DOES IT TAKE?!   OK, I'll spend like an hour today visualizing music as making me lucid.





> Walking through the building I come across a restaurant/bar where a small group of musicians is sitting (like a quartet?) ready to play.   Is there a <my instrument> there?  No.   I sit on a high bar stool, put on my <mouthpiece>, and play.  The <mouthpiece> is a bit stiff and and has a stuffy slightly flat sound to it, I say "it's new."  There's a guy walking there who I think I know.  I play a few (slightly sloppy) fast runs up and down, including starting on a high A and doing a fast arpeggio down.   It doesn't sound great as I'm a bit rusty.







> i also have un-clipped wings, i will hate to see them go



sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!  :p





> For FM and wobbly bill I am guessing it is gonna be a party bus.



I don't know, man, I'm getting really tired of premature wake-ups, I may just have to give up the "partying" goals for a while until I get stabilization figured out better.

----------


## BlairBros

Welp I transformed into a mouse in a NLD, a far cry from a tiger hahaha, at least my intention appears to be manifesting in my dreams.

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Hurry up and lucid the crap out of these tasks before I finally get her done.



I tried! I was briefly lucid but couldn't remember my task....then I got attacked by a raging elephant that chased me into a basement THEN it turned into a human and we got into a epic fist fight. 

I'll give it another shot it's bedtime  :Off to Bed:

----------


## FryingMan

I'll give you one guess as to what this was about**:




> I need to borrow a <my instrument> for my upcoming concerts.  The guy in the house told me I could use his.   I go there and ask nicely, expecting him to say yes, but he's hesitant (says no?).   I have a pile of 50 cent coins to pay him.  I realize then that I have a concert *today*!   I don't remember what time.  A concert today, and one tomorrow.   I'm screwed if I can't borrow this guy's instrument.

----------


## woblybil

> Hurry up and lucid the crap out of these tasks before I finally get her done.



The dark f the moon is nearly upon us so it will only be a couple more days/nights until my beautiful wings are restored to me anyways  ::yddd::

----------


## Badger88

I've been deathly sick and had a month of nearly zero dream recall...hope I can get back into it with this months tasks!

----------


## Lang

> I've been deathly sick and had a month of nearly zero dream recall...hope I can get back into it with this months tasks!



I hope you feel better soon!  :smiley:

----------


## Goldenspark

> Advanced task ii *FAIL*
> 
> I tried to turn into a rat which is my symbol. I shrunk down and saw whiskers sticking out of my face but woke up b4 I could do anything or confirm I had made the transition.
> 
> It made me realize this could be hard to do. If I'm seeing the dream in 3rd person it's not really technically me that changes but in 1st person I can't tell if I actually made the change all the way or not.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on what angle I should be using to view this dream?



Try looking at yourself in a mirror as you change? That would be a tough one !

----------


## Badger88

> I hope you feel better soon!



Thank you! I've started some new medication which is definitely helping me feel better (my thyroid was a hyperactive runaway nightmare train, apparently) but the downside is that I think the fact that my brain's finally slowing down is making recall/lucids a lot harder. It's a whole new frustrating world!  ::lol::

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Try looking at yourself in a mirror as you change? That would be a tough one !



Brilliant!! I'm going for it

----------


## woblybil

> Try looking at yourself in a mirror as you change? That would be a tough one !



The first thing I do when lucid right out of bed is run to "Play faces in the mirror" That sounds like the easy way to me  ::yddd::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed Basic Task i, Advanced Task ii, and the Bonus Task!  ::nytacodance:: 


*Spoiler* for _The Important Bits_: 




*Basic i:*
I lost vision and appeared in a new field. There was tall, golden wheat grass all around me and a few oak trees off in the distance. I flew around to try to find a group of people to unleash my wind upon. I found a small encampment of criminals after exploring for a few minutes. I landed in the middle of them and then I almost immediately saw a group of maybe 20 little 10 year old kids marching towards me in a line. They surrounded me in a circle and I began trying to fart. One of them kept punching me in the stomach and pushing me around while the others cheered.

The fart wasnt happening and I felt like maybe I was going to shit my dream pants instead. So I imagined hearing and feeling a fart instead of trying to force one out, then immediately a massive noise erupted from my butt. The kids froze and became dead silent while they stared at me in absolute horror.

I opened my mouth and said, It was Meeeeee!!! but another kid said it at the exact same time. Then the rest of the kids joined in and said that it was them while they laughed hysterically. They started pushing me around, punching me, and throwing rocks at me. Not exactly the reaction I was expecting.  :Cheeky:  
I ran away and then got down on all fours and tried to turn into a dragon. I could feel my back sprout wings and I could feel claws grow from my hands but then I woke up.

*Advanced ii & Bonus!!!:*
I appeared on a gorgeous, white beach. I remembered that I wanted to try some tasks and that I wanted to try to use a mirror to transform. I walked around, looking for a mirror. I saw an old, sand-covered, full-length mirror with a golden-brown, wooden frame. I walked up to it and looked at my reflection. I then imagined my body becoming globe-like and I slowly transformed into a floating, purple planet. I was amazed at how well that worked, so I tried to turn into a dragon after that.  While still looking in the mirror, I imagined my body turning into a dragon. I turned green and grew a long tail and wings and looked like a beautiful green dragon! I woke up into a FA before I got to do anything cool.




*Transformations and more Rick & Morty Portals - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*

----------


## woblybil

My sub-c must have been thinking about FM, I'm still doing last months concert task (with a slant)

9/11
1:30am .. I was starting to play an instrumental session with my old Steel Guitar in a full auditorium and as the piano intro started and I began to play the crowd stood up and girls started screaming and ripping their clothes off and throwing them into the air then the whole thing turned into a fight. Soon  everyone's clothes were ripped off and the whole thing turned into an orgy with a sea of flesh writhing in the seats and aisles and one by one the bandsmen disappeared into the slithering mess and I was finding it hard to concentrate on playing aggressively so I gave up and joined the fun, Groping and poking until I was in front of my computer thinking I better get back in bed and woke up  :smiley: 

PS: And like FM I had two more music dreams the same day and it's not over yet  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Done basic task I    9/11
5:00pm As far back as I can recall it started in some ancient stone palace belonging to a Queen and there were guards searching for me. I went down some stars to a basement of sorts and two guards followed so I hid behind a large wooden box, One of the guards told the other to get some beer from behind the  box and kept on going and when the other discovered me I threw him thru a stone wall into a red lighted chamber and he disappeared so I flew over into the chamber and the hole closed behind me, Now finally I thought "This has got to be a effn dream" and then "A task, Whats the task?" I started to explore and found the chamber had small square vent holes into every room in the palace, It was an air shaft I figured, "They want air? I'll give them air!"  ::evil::  
 I blew a tremendous fart and then thought, "I better get out of here myself" I looked into one room where there was a red bed with several guys sitting on the floor leaning against it and talking about what they would like to do to the queen so I sneaked out thru the hole and they just looked at me saying nothing, I asked "You dont smell that" they just looked dumb and on the floor there was a vacuum hose that I shoved the into the hole and it sucked the fart out into the room and as I left I said "I left something for you" and flew off into awake....

----------


## flippish2014

I had a lucid dream 2 days ago I think. I forgot the task. -.-

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

              Where is everybody

----------


## flippish2014

I had lucid dream today. I almost did the Basic task II. I took jeepney (a common transportation in the Philippines) instead a bus and I became an ordinary passenger instead the driver. I forgot that I should be the driver. I tried everything to make the jeepney flew but I couldn't. Sorry for my english, I hope it's ok.

----------


## KestrelKat

Oh my goodness.  Kindergarteners are draining my very soul right now.  They are so bad at kindergartening at the moment... RAISE YOUR HAND.  SIT STILL FOR MORE THAN 2 SECONDS.  OMG WHY DID YOU TAKE ALL OF YOUR CLOTHES OFF TO USE THE BATHROOM?!  I SAID DRAW YOUR FAMILY, THIS IS A RAINBOW.  

First week was rough, today was worse.  This better get better soon =w=
These kids are off the wall all the timmeeeeee.  Too tired to do any meaningful dreaming right now DX

----------


## imazu

Failed attempt at the fart task D:

I am with H and C, hanging out around an old white truck at night outside of a big country home. I become lucid for whatever reason and the truck transforms into a long table with white tablecloth. H is sitting at the head of the table and C and I are sitting at the opposite end, side by side, facing H. C is on my left. I think of the fart task and try to push one out. Nothing happens, so as I continue to push I imagine the sound of a fart and a medium-level fart comes out. It's loud enough for H to hear all the way at the other end of the table but he doesn't seem to notice, he just keeps talking. Not sure if he was being polite or what.. C jolts though and his eyes widen. He leans over and whispers, "Did you fart?" and I say quietly (why quietly? so stupid.. lol), "It was meeee!" H just keeps on talking and C returns to listening, then the dream ends.

First of all, I don't think just 2 people counts as a group.. and one of them didn't even react, so.. :/
Annndd.. I still have my wings from last month??

----------


## woblybil

> Failed attempt at the fart task D:
> 
> I am with H and C, hanging out around an old white truck at night outside of a big country home. I become lucid for whatever reason and the truck transforms into a long table with white tablecloth. H is sitting at the head of the table and C and I are sitting at the opposite end, side by side, facing H. C is on my left. I think of the fart task and try to push one out. Nothing happens, so as I continue to push I imagine the sound of a fart and a medium-level fart comes out. It's loud enough for H to hear all the way at the other end of the table but he doesn't seem to notice, he just keeps talking. Not sure if he was being polite or what.. C jolts though and his eyes widen. He leans over and whispers, "Did you fart?" and I say quietly (why quietly? so stupid.. lol), "It was meeee!" H just keeps on talking and C returns to listening, then the dream ends.
> 
> First of all, I don't think just 2 people counts as a group.. and one of them didn't even react, so.. :/
> Annndd.. I still have my wings from last month??



I think I would call that a win  ::yddd::

----------


## kilham

*I come back after some busy months that kept me away from DV. Last night I entered again to see this month tasks and I decided to go for the basic fart one, but instead I did de planet one and HOLY F#$%@ SHIT!!!! It was one of the most profound experiences I’ve had in my life, It’ll be difficult to describe in words what I felt in a couple of seconds but I’ll make my best attempt.

I noticed I was dreaming and suddenly all the kids that were around me transformed into my dogs, there were other dogs too. I saw a small plant and I tried to transform it into a tree of apples, it changed before my eyes into a small tree with very small apples the size of cherries, I couldn’t believe it!, I haven’t been able to do that before, I usually suck at dream control but I was very happy because it was the first time I could make it, I reached out to taste an apple and it tasted exactly like an apple, then I gave a little bit to my dogs and told them: “I’m still lucid, I need to do something exciting like a ToTM…”, I thought about the fart one but there was nobody around, well… I was surrounded by many dogs, but they wouldn’t care if I farted. I saw a mall at the distance but I didn’t want to walk all that distance because I knew that my chances to stay lucid by the time I got there were almost none. So I stayed there in the parking lot and shouted to the dream the other task I remembered: “ I want to become a planet”.  Honestly, I thought it was not going to be possible to make it since I’ve been trying for months to become an elephant with no success, but what happened next was awesome!

I began to float in the air, feeling like I was becoming bigger, and while I was floating I said “I want to become the earth!”, suddenly I was not me anymore, not with a human body, but something much much bigger, unbearably bigger, there’s also the detail that my subC (or whatever the dream maker is) likes to add some kind of suspense and high-volume soundtrack to the experience.
When I stopped floating I had a glimpse of some part of the earth seen from the space, it was becoming a terrifying experience because I felt the huge force of the oceans in me, I felt all the destruction happening and at the same time I felt all of the life inside, feeling love for both, I’ve never been pregnant but it also felt something like that. In that few seconds I understood how really small I am, a human life/consciousness is nothing compared to the level of consciousness of a planet, if the earth really has a consciousness like many people say, it’s definitively light years more evolved than a human consciousness, it was really unbearable to feel all of that, it reached a point where I couldn’t stand it anymore and woke up abruptly, it really was too much, it was like trying to put that immense amount of energy/consciousness in a small human container, I felt I was about to explode if I stayed a bit longer.  

I have mixed feelings about this, it was one of the most scariest/awesome experiences I’ve ever had.
This dream completely changed how I feel about me as a human, about the earth, about many things.  
*

----------


## PercyLucid

Congrats on your ToTMs  :smiley:  Some awesome dreams indeed!

Head to the following post for instructions and for a link to the voting booths (it is up in the clouds, the helicopter´s broke down so you need to fly with your wings to cast your ballot! No wings, no votes (who said that politics where fair  ::D:  Good thing this is not politics though  :tongue2: ) 

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ng-thread.html

Good luck! And the voting booths are open a whole week, so you got time to earn your wings and fly to the voting place. They give some nice peach rings up there and a DV´s badge with "I voted"  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't forget to request per the permission's group. I only saw one in the past couple weeks.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I did the basic fart task earlier this week, although the reaction wasn't as exciting as I hoped.  :tongue2: 

_I was in a dark, quiet house where my parents were apparently sleeping.
I pushed out an enormous, loud fart, hoping to wake them up, but they didn't seem to stir.
I proclaimed, "It was meeeeee!" and started laughing.
They still didn't wake up, but AnotherDreamer was there and he asked me, "Do you think you farted in waking life?"
I replied, "I don't know, but we'll find out soon..."
(He confirms that I didn't. )_

----------


## dreamingcookie

This sure sounds like fun, I'm gonna try this out if I'm lucky enough to become lucid this month! :3

----------


## imazu

> I did the basic fart task earlier this week, although the reaction wasn't as exciting as I hoped. 
> 
> _I was in a dark, quiet house where my parents were apparently sleeping.
> I pushed out an enormous, loud fart, hoping to wake them up, but they didn't seem to stir.
> I proclaimed, "It was meeeeee!" and started laughing.
> They still didn't wake up, but AnotherDreamer was there and he asked me, "Do you think you farted in waking life?"
> I replied, "I don't know, but we'll find out soon..."
> (He confirms that I didn't. )_



Well if you're saying this counts, I'll say mine counts, too!  :tongue2:  (Still have my old wings anyway.. lol)

----------


## imazu

Another go at the fart task because why not:

I WILD into the laundry room which has a door to the outside. I think of the fart task and smile as I go out into a bright sunny day. I try to sense if there are any groups of people around and I hear some raucous noises coming from the direction of the school. I fly over there to find lots of middle school and elementary aged kids running around in the yard outside the main school building. Some of the older kids are on top of hay bales, running backwards on them and rolling around like circus performers. I land in the middle of the yard and find a kind, motherly teacher who is pushing a stroller and being followed by many young children. I ask her if she can bring everyone together into one place. She kindly says yes and I follow her. All the kids and teachers gather in a group around the motherly lady. I crouch down and push out a very small, silent fart. The tiny little girl next to me giggles so hard that she falls on her butt and the motherly lady starts giggling uncontrollably as well. Pretty soon everyone is laughing and I laugh, too. After a bit I fly off and end up having a stupid conversation with my Dad..

----------


## RelaxAndDream

That was a good one imazu. Gathering everyone around you is a nice move and the reaction was funny and good-hearted :-)

----------


## imazu

> That was a good one imazu. Gathering everyone around you is a nice move and the reaction was funny and good-hearted :-)



Why thank you! Yeah, I enjoyed the happy laughter  :smiley:

----------


## kilham

*I'm missing my wings!!, I sent my request days ago!! :

You requested to join this group 2015-09-21 at 18:16
Request Reason: Completed Bonus Task*

----------


## Stintman

Success with the fart task! I was in my old highscool gym with several people from my job. We were all sitting on the bleachers and as soon I became lucid I farted and shoted "It was me!" I got some funny looks.  :smiley:

----------


## Raipat

Tonight I remembered the challenge in an LD and completed Advanced Task i. It was not "paper", but I hope pulling a bonsai sunflower out of an iPad pro counts, too  ::D: 




> (DILD, change szene to arrive at a shrink's office)
> I'm looking around what they have on their desk, I see an old PC which is switched on and shows an old Windows desktop. I could try to google in the dream or check how sophisticated a dreamed PC works. Then I remember the TOTM challenge. I want to draw a flower und put it to life. Said and done: I transform the old PC into an iPad pro (which I never had in hand in RL) and use the pencil to draw a small cute sunflower. Drawing is really as easy as in their stupid commercials and is fun and full of self-irony. Now I conjure the digital flower with both hands: "awaken, grow out of the screen!". Display changes color, the flower changes its shape, but it does not come out. I then use the pencil to redraw parts of the flower und finally I can lift it up out of the display layer like digging it from soil. It grows and grows and just before waking up my little flower had the size of a bonsai tree.

----------


## PercyLucid

Well folks, for those winged oneironauts, your chance to not go to Ophelia's butchery and get your wings ripped apart is here (she loves to cut your wings and shred them in pieces, and it only hurts a lot):

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...er-2015-a.html

Otherwise, October's ToTM will become life for the wingless mortals on the 31st  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

October ToTM is here!!!!!!!!

 :lock:

----------

